# price?



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

What is the price for these? Mamba 25ESC, 6800kv BL motor. Cant find it anywhere.:thumbsup:
Also, what is the best mamba system i can get for 150% or less?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

You can get the Mamba on the Castle web site:
http://www.castlecreations.com/products/products_drive.html
or at tower hobbies:
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0095p?FVPROFIL=++&FVSEARCH=castle

around $120 shipped


----------

